# What is your childs "breakfast of champions"???



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

My kids seem to be stuck in the rut of breakfast cereal. My youngest loves kashi and mini wheats, oldest loves all of those crappy cereals that only grandma buys and will eat oatmeal if it has a fair amount of sugar.

I am of the mindset that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and I really want to get my kids eating a healthier breakfast. We eat about 3 dozen eggs a week between the four of us (2 kids, hubby and myself). They would eat eggs for breakfast every morning BUT I feel a bit guilty about that because we can't afford the $7.00/dozen for farm eggs so we buy factory farmed from the grocery store.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

This won't help if you are vegetarian, but most recently, DS has been eating leftover steak or chicken from dinner at breakfast, along with some toast or fruit. I figure it's protein, so I don't mind (too much - usually, I've saved it for lunches!). DD likes to eat leftover pasta for breakfast.

Since we sometimes have breakfast (eggs and pancakes) for dinner, I can't fault them for having dinner for breakfast.

My kids are older and usually get their own breakfasts. If I was making breakfast for them, it would be more traditional - eggs, oatmeal, muffins, French toast, etc.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Bacon. DD loves it. We only have it once a week or so but it is her favorite breakfast item.

Smoothies made with Greek yogurt and fruit is the runner-up.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Homemade muffins (you can add veggies, up the protein in, do all kinds of things to them undetected







) would probably be an easy step up from cereal that is usually well-liked.
Oatmeal muffin varieties are very tasty & filling and are some of our regular favorites (same with oatmeal pancakes).

Yogurt & fruit + seeds/nuts.

Personally, I love egg sandwiches for breakfast (baby spinach, 1 egg, cheese on bread or toast).


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a five year old and I make these mini muffin cups of scrambled egg, cheese, and bacon. You just pour the whisked eggs into a greased minimuffin tin (no liners), and top it with shredded cheese and crumbled bacon. Cook at 350 for about 10-15 minutes and you get little eggy "muffins" that you can take to go or just eat one at a time. They are pretty delicious.

For me, breakfast of champs is greek yogurt, honey, raw oatmeal, and walnuts all stirred together. I let it sit for about 10 minutes so the oats soften. Very good!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We are big fans of breakfast here and I even make breakfast for dinner now and then.









I do the muffin tin thing but I put a piece of bread in then I crack an egg into it (not beaten) and then a peice of mostly cooked bacon.

Dd loves poached eggs but she gets very picky about her yolk being runny enough.







She has even gotten me on the runny yolk team.

She likes breakfast casserole which for me is hashbrowns on the bottom, eggs and milk (or sub) blended together and poured over with cooked sausage then it is baked. Dh and dd get cheese on theirs.

I like poached egg and bacon over grits. I love grits.









Dh and Dd like waffles or pancakes but I prefer savory dishes.

I use farm fresh eggs here they are 3.50-4.00 around here but I can't get them in the winter. (boo)

We like oatmeal with strawberries, raw honey, almonds and milk

Smoothies


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Quinoa with fruit (pear, peach,berries) and walnuts.

Oatmeal with yogourt and berries.

Boiled egg, cottage cheese, fresh fruit and muffin

Beans, eggs, tomatoes toast with nut butter

banana, greek yogurt, berries, hemp oil, nut butter smoothies


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Polenta with lots of butter is a big hit here.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

We're breakfast-lovers too. DD and I like scrambled or fried eggs with spinach. DH likes sardines on buttered toast. He also loves a big fry-up - sausages, tomatoes, bacon, mushrooms, eggs, fried potato and spinach - but, well, EXPENSIVE. So we don't do it that often. Our eggy breakfasts are still more expensive than grain-based ones, but they sometimes double as lunch (we get up ridiculously late). DH likes porridge, if I can remember to soak the oats... which reminds me, I should go do that.

I also do fish panfried in butter with garlic salt, on occasion. DD and I love it, DH tolerates it for the nutrients.

Oh, and cottage cheese sprinkled with salt, straight out of the container. DH finds this warped and repulsive. I find it delicious. And it's proteiny, so hey.


----------



## Brigio (May 18, 2008)

Have you looked around to find a better price for eggs? 7 dollars a dozen is a lot for eggs- even farm fresh. I live in Calgary, Alberta and food is NOT cheap but I have found great eggs for 4 dollars a dozen- I was paying 5 previously and i get mine at the farmers market. Have you looked into buying some off someone with backyard chickens?


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

In a total pinch, frozen Kashi pizza for breakfast-when they're on sale 1/2 of a pizza is about $2.75 for that size serving (small pizzas!). DD is fond of the mushroom/spinich combo, and has a side of fruit.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Haroset/Charoset, which is a traditional Jewish Passover dish (I'm not Jewish, btw), and imo, the best breakfast ever. It is basically finely chopped apples mixed with nuts, cinnamon, a splash of wine (or grape juice) and a drizzle of honey. Here are a few recipes - there are tons on the internet.

I am making this regularly right now. My recipe is

1 part chopped/crushed toasted walnuts (almonds or pecans are good)
1-2 parts chopped apples
splash of pineapple juice or grape juice
drizzle of honey or molasses
1 tsp cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice

You can add raisins, etc. and there are recipes that use dates, too









I make it fresh in the morning and serve it with milk overtop, sorta like a raw cereal. If you pulsed it in the food processor, it'd be a great spread for toast.

Caveat - make it fresh and use it up, not so good the next day, though you can cook leftovers with oatmeal









My children attend nut free schools, so pb is out for lunches. I like to base the morning meal around nuts or nut butter for protein several days a week. Then we have a hot meal at noon or meat/egg based packed lunch.

ETA I also want to mention that my one child has a lot of trouble eating first thing in the morning. I did too, so I sympathize. With him, I am happy if I can get a glass of raw milk and a banana into him before he leaves for school. He always has a mid- morning snack of champions, though!

ETA again - I love the eggy muffin recipe. I am so doing that one day this week!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

DD pretty much eats the same thing every day: a slice of Ezekiel bread, no crusts, almond butter, and a smidge of honey. If I'm cooking bacon, she'll eat that on the side.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

$7/dozen for eggs?? Yowsa! I pay $3.50 for my farm fresh eggs. Consider me spoiled.

How about quiche? Lots of variations but you don't have to use so many eggs!


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My son's favorite breakfasts are:

oatmeal with a variety of fresh berries, quinoa and molasses

whole grain blueberry pancakes

waffles with a fresh fruit spread and maple syrup


----------



## KimL (May 16, 2009)

my son is picky. he gets stuck on something and keeps it forever! Luckily, he has pretty healthy tastes! Lately he eats a homemade organic pumpkin muffin (with chocolate chips) and a hard boiled egg. every day. quick easy healthy.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't consider oatmeal to be the ULTIMATE but it's a feasible switch for cereal addicts. And it has protein. I notice when DD has oatmeal for breakfast, she usually has a good day (stable mood). I add seasonal fruit to it - these days I chop up apples and cook them in the oatmeal, then add a bit of butter and just 1/4 tsp honey and some ground cinnamon - mmmmm.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

She's like me and needs a LOT of protein and nearly no carbs in the morning, so she typically eats bacon, fried eggs, or (if we're really rushed) full fat greek yogurt. Sometimes a combination of these things.
She also drinks a large glass of raw milk and will occasionally have a few berries or something. She eats plenty of fruits and veggies for lunch, dinner, and snacks, but it's all about protein in the morning.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

We make what we call Super Oatmeal:

~Steel cut oats
~Chopped seasonal fruit (right now, we're doing apples, peaches and raisins, usually one Granny Smith and one local variety, depending on fridge contents)
~Chopped nuts (usually almonds, walnuts, pecans)
~2 eggs, whisked lightly
~Raw honey
~Whole milk
~1-2 tablespoons homemade butter
~1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
~1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

Make the oats as normal. While they're cooking, in a small saucepan, melt the butter. Add spices. Add honey to taste. Stir in fruit and nuts and stir to cover. Let simmer. When the oatmeal is nearly done, gently but thoroughly whisk the eggs into the still cooking oatmeal. Add a bit of milk until desired thickness, then stir in fruit/nut mixture. If desired, you can sprinkle a bit of brown sugar on top.

I always have all of those ingredients on hand, and there's never been a morning when I've actually made enough.  My oldest doesn't even like oatmeal, but he'll eat 3 bowls of this.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

theaterrmom~ that sounds sooo good! I'm going to try that but can you tell me about how much fruit? Are your add on's for making 1 C of steel cut oats? Thanks!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Cookiepie -- thanks! I use a cup of oatmeal, about 2 medium apples, a smallish peach, and probably 1/4 cup raisins (I adjust depending on how much of one fruit I have, though). I'm not too exact about it -- I do whatever looks about right.  The nuts probably add up to 1/2 - 3/4 cup -- sometimes it's a bit less if I'm running low.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
Cookiepie -- thanks! I use a cup of oatmeal, about 2 medium apples, a smallish peach, and probably 1/4 cup raisins (I adjust depending on how much of one fruit I have, though). I'm not too exact about it -- I do whatever looks about right.  The nuts probably add up to 1/2 - 3/4 cup -- sometimes it's a bit less if I'm running low.

Thanks I'm trying this!!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We love breakfast in our house. Here are a few of our staples:

Fried polenta with an egg and pasta sauce.

Wraps: spinach eggs, cheese, potato, bacon. . .pretty much whatever we have in the fridge

Cheese omelets, a sliced fruit, and toast (DD loves making omelets in the mornings)

Muesli (hot with milk and honey)

Smoothies (whatever frozen fruit, yogurt, honey, almonds, coconut oil)

Oatmeal (milk, honey, ground nuts, sometimes frozen blueberries or strawberries--if I use the fruit, I cut the honey)

Yogurt parfaits: layer yogurt, granola or muesli, fresh or frozen fruit

Sometimes I make those raisin bran muffins that makes a huge batch of batter and lasts for a couple weeks in the fridge. . .just make one pan every morning. Then the kids have yogurt and muffins.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Our breakfast of champions?

Homemade waffles with raspberries on top. I make extra waffles and freeze them for later. The raspberries are frozen (a local farm does huge bags) and we just heat them up and stir them until they are a sauce. It's about the only thing she doesn't want to put sugar on.

Sometime she may also eat a scrambled egg but not always.

But in reality, I am always just happy if I can get her to eat _anything_ in the morning - even cereal. She usually doesn't want to eat in the mornings though I am trying to help her change this by giving her a little more time to wake up before offering food.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I have a five year old and I make these mini muffin cups of scrambled egg, cheese, and bacon. You just pour the whisked eggs into a greased minimuffin tin (no liners), and top it with shredded cheese and crumbled bacon. Cook at 350 for about 10-15 minutes and you get little eggy "muffins" that you can take to go or just eat one at a time. They are pretty delicious.

For me, breakfast of champs is greek yogurt, honey, raw oatmeal, and walnuts all stirred together. I let it sit for about 10 minutes so the oats soften. Very good!

I'm going to try this muffin cup eggs. Sounds good. I'm always looking for easy things to make with dairy optional since I can't eat it. Thanks!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, we are currently re-designing our food since DD now eats breakfast at pre-school, but it WAS:

fried eggs with cheese and chives on them
bread
butter
fruit

or

oatmeal with milk and berries

or (on weekends)

oat or buckwheat or whole wheat pancakes with berries and real maple syrup and... gasp... powdered sugar.

We can't afford fresh eggs. I try to buy free range or free roaming or organic whenever possible.









I'm loving the ideas here... especially the egg muffins!


----------



## Bettercare (Aug 10, 2010)

Breakfast is considered the most important meal of the day because it determines what your energy and hunger levels are going to be for the rest of the day. A person that eats the wrong foods for breakfast will feel much more fatigued during the day and crave junk food and energy drinks.
The ideal breakfast is based on light but nutritious foods that are high in protein and fiber, and have the right carbs. The best source of protein for breakfast can be found in egg whites, cottage cheese and yogurts, and nuts. And the best source of fiber and good carbs can be found in fruit. Protein is in charge of repairing muscle and maintaining hunger levels low, and good carbs provide the body with long term energy.
eat a delicious veggie omelet or an amazing fruit and nut parfait. Here are some other option you can choose:

Quinoa with fruit (pear, peach,berries) and walnuts.

Oatmeal with yogourt and berries.

Boiled egg, cottage cheese, fresh fruit and muffin

Beans, eggs, tomatoes toast with nut butter

banana, greek yogurt, berries, hemp oil, nut butter smoothies


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
Cookiepie -- thanks! I use a cup of oatmeal, about 2 medium apples, a smallish peach, and probably 1/4 cup raisins (I adjust depending on how much of one fruit I have, though). I'm not too exact about it -- I do whatever looks about right.  The nuts probably add up to 1/2 - 3/4 cup -- sometimes it's a bit less if I'm running low.

I had this for breakfast today only I was too hungry to wait for steel cut oats to cook so I used rolled oats instead. IT was very good & my house smelled amazing


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

Love the ideas!!!
I have a couple of boys who get picky about breakfast. If it were not for school I would not worry. I want them full until snack/lunch. Cereal just does not cut it.

Scrambled eggs I will mix with leftover rice and sometimes a bit of salsa or cheese.

We also make mcmuffins with an egg, cheese & canadian bacon on a muffin.

Another favorite is a puffed oven pancake. Heat 2 tablespoons butter in a pan at 400 degrees until melted. Better to use a high sided pan. Meanwhile beat until frothy a 1/2 cp flour, 1/2 cp milk, 3 eggs, dash of salt. Pour into hot pan of melted butter. Cook until puffed and golden brown about 15-20 minutes. Kind of like yorkshire pudding or popover. You can put anything on it - maple syrup, jam, apple butter. My son had a dairy allergy so I often made this with vegan butter and rice milk.


----------



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Mamas,
Love this thread. My fave is the eggs in the muffin tin.
Just wanted to add - a childhood friend of mine hated breakfast, and breakfast foods. She couldn't stomache anything "heavy" in the morning....so she used to eat soup for breakfast every morning! I love this idea...a nice bean soup with some broth, and maybe a side of bread & butter or muffin. Great for snow days, and good protein and fiber. Plus, soup is soooo good


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.backyardbowls.com/

For some yummy & hearty breakfast ideas, check out that website. I ate there over the summer every day for breakfast. So yummy!


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

My son is the pickiest eater. ever. He will eat muffins and french toast. Yogurt too. Today I did frozen blueberries with yogurt. DD2 eats eggs. DD1 eats anything.







I'd like to be a veggie family, but DD2 is definitely a carnivore and since she has a heart defect, I am instructed to feed her anything she will eat with calories to help her grow. She gets a lot of eggs.







I do make green smoothies, but my 4yo is the only one who will eat them with me.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I just made two weeks' worth of egg pockets. I scrambled eggs, mozzarella, and peas for DD (she wanted peas) and eggs, mozzarella, and spinach for me, and folded them spanakopita style into phyllo dough, baked on 450 for seven minutes, and they are perfect. She was SO EXCITED to see it in her breakfast box this morning.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I love that muffin idea! I'm so making those.

We make egg "mcMuffin" type sandwiches with ham, egg and sometimes cheese, German pancakes (sometimes called a puff pancake), greek yogurt with granola and fresh fruit, fried egg over rice or polenta (you can also scramble an egg and rice together), french toast, or banana or pumpkin pancakes with cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Just like all the pp's, I love the egg muffin idea!

Here are our typical breakfasts...

granola, yogurt, fresh or frozen berries (depending on the season), hemp seeds on top

*super porridge* (premade in a large canister) - oats, quinoa, spelt flakes, amaranth, hemp seeds, chia seeds, almonds, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, pecans or walnuts, some kind of dried unsweetened fruit, shredded unsweetened coconut, cinnamon and garam masala.
We cook this, add a little hemp oil, almond milk or keifer and in season fruit or frozen berries.

*chia tapioca -* chia seeds soaked overnight in almond milk with in season fruit or frozen berries, sprinkled with cinnamon

Daily*: Smoothie* - frozen berries, banana, kiwi, avocado, spirulina, kale/beet/chard green powders, hemp seeds, hemp oil, almond milk, a splash of pom juice, yogurt/keifer, apple cider vinegar (once/week).
(sometimes we are out of something and supplement something else, but this is what we try to put in daily).

We do eggs on weekends or for lunches typically, it seems too heavy for us in the mornings. But those egg muffins are going on our lunch list...maybe even this week, dd would love them! And we buy farm fresh eggs in Ontario for $4.00 from our CSA.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I have a five year old and I make these mini muffin cups of scrambled egg, cheese, and bacon. You just pour the whisked eggs into a greased minimuffin tin (no liners), and top it with shredded cheese and crumbled bacon. Cook at 350 for about 10-15 minutes and you get little eggy "muffins" that you can take to go or just eat one at a time. They are pretty delicious.

I tried this for my girls this morning.. they loved it. I didn't even have leftovers and they cleared their plates. My oldest even asked if there was any left. Definetly have to remember this for when DH gets back, he leaves super early so it would be nice to have something he can grab and go.

One thing we do here for quick breakfasts is breakfast burritos. I usually put in them: hashbrowns, eggs, bacon (or sausage), cheese, and cut up veggies. If someone wants one all I have to do is microwave it for about 20 seconds or put it in the over for 5-10 minutes (Im not a big fan of microwaving so I avoid it when possible).
We also do a lot of waffles, pancakes or french toast. Ive been limiting those for weekends as "special breakfasts" because otherwise my girls would want them every day. Once a month or so I might make coffee cake. I do muffins on occassion as well, specially if its going to be a super early morning and I know the girls won't want to eat before we leave. Its a good grab and go thing.
When my husband is home he makes all of us breakfast sandwiches. Eggs over easy, sausage (sometimes bacon as well, they aren't that healthy), cheese, cut up veggies on a bagel. They are good but not good for you, that is why he only does that once in a while.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngspiritmom* 
Hey Mamas,
Love this thread. My fave is the eggs in the muffin tin.
Just wanted to add - a childhood friend of mine hated breakfast, and breakfast foods. She couldn't stomache anything "heavy" in the morning....so she used to eat soup for breakfast every morning! I love this idea...a nice bean soup with some broth, and maybe a side of bread & butter or muffin. Great for snow days, and good protein and fiber. Plus, soup is soooo good









This is what we do. I can do breakfast foods okay, but I find that my blood sugar and moods are all over the place if I eat traditional carby breakfast foods. I do soup because I can get a good serving of bone broth, lots of fat, protein, but it won't drag me down like having leftover roast beef or whatever (although I do that a lot too







). I have made gazpacho, minestrone, a zucchini soup when it was really hot out. Today I made a "everything left in the fridge" soup for lunch and I'm looking forward to that for breakfast. Lentil soup is great too.

I also really like quinoa or wild rice with apples, walnuts, maple syrup. DH likes wild rice with peppers and onions with an egg on top.

The kids are pretty all over the place. Smoothies are always a hit, DS won't eat eggs, both kids like pancakes, but they don't seem to last in their tummies for long. They usually eat left overs with me, or we'll make some chicken sausages and veggies or something.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

One of the following with a serving of fresh fruit (we're vegan and eat about 90% organic)

Whole grain pancakes with oats, nuts, flax and hempseeds in them, I make them about 2 inches across, served with real maple syrup

Cinnamon Raisin French Toast made with a simplified version of the recipe in Vegan with a Vengance

Tofu coated with nutritional yeast and fried in olive oil on whole wheat toast (her current favorite)

Oatmeal with her own little cups of mix-ins -sunflower seeds, hempseeds, raisins, brown sugar

Whole grain cinnamon toast, soy yogurt


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Home made crepes
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/basic-crepes/Detail.aspx

6-yr-old likes it with Nutella

10-yr-old likes it with Nutella & slices strawberries & sliced bananas


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

WW toast with almond butter, yogurt, fruit

Baked oatmeal in muffin tins with fruit which is the only way he will eat oatmeal

french toast which I don't like but DS loves and is the only way he will eat an egg in any form

cream of wheat with almond butter and/or prunes

oatmeal and buttermilk pancakes (these are my absolute favorite, I add orange zest, vanilla and nutmeg...mmmm) Also a really easy recipe...2 cups of oatmeal ground into flour, 2 cups of flour, quart of buttermilk, 3 eggs, 3 tsp baking powder, sugar if you want, vanilla if you want and any spices/fruit/nut add-ins you want. I make tons and freeze them.

I'm loving this thread. Breakfast is my favorite meal.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

this thread is awesome!


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

OOOoooh, great ideas! <3 the egg pockets, muffin ideas-- apparently we're in a rut, too!

Our hands down, absolute fav is "greeny granola" consisting of raw, dry oatmeal, nuts, seeds, fruits of choice, topped w milk/ yogurt/ kefir. Fast, yummy, nutritionally dense.

Mochi with cream cheese/ nut butters/ jam/ whatever may be more preferred than gg, but it is spendy and served very occasionally here!

We also like dinner leftovers for breakfast-- today it was chx broc alfredo from ds2's bday dinner last night.

Grits (we all love grits, no







necessary C: heehee ) with anything and everything. Ours are whole grain, organic, yellow corn grits (not treated w lye) from the co op. Very satisfying.

If I determine the breakfast of choice is low in protein (my dc get their own and sometimes mine! bc they are 9, 12, 17), then they eat a heaping T of PB right from the spoon. (or a handful of pepitas, or sunflower nuts, etc)

When they were small, if mama took "too long" getting ready before fixing their breakfast, I'd come in to see them snacking on a bag of organic baby salad greens.

Muffins and biscuits go over big, but unless we make them ahead, they wait for weekends.


----------



## Zoesmama (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I could get my dd to eat breakfast. She is not one to eat first thing when she wakes up. She prefers not to eat until closer to 9am it seems.

She eats dry cereal sometimes or apple, banana or pears. But on weekends likes 2 scrambled eggs and a slice of toast, or a pancake. Occasionally waffles or oatmeal.

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I'll have fun reading through these. Even for myself. I'm not a breakfast person. I do best at staying on track and not over eating when I eat in morning though. I like to have a mango and another fruit. Occasionally I'll have toast with nutbutter. I'd love to do green smoothies but don't think my blender would cut it. I bought some pre made and could get used to it.

She loves hard boiled eggs perhaps I could boil some up but the thing is she only eats the whites unless they are "deviled". I wonder if there is some more healthful way I could soften the yolk and put back in kinda like deviled eggs. I will have to do some research.


----------



## Bettercare (Aug 10, 2010)

The right breakfast for kids???....most common question of all parents and rightly so..









Here a list of certain ideas which i feel can be tried out....

1. Peanut Butter : versatile morning food,Spread on top of whole wheat toast or an English muffin, serve it up with bananas in a sandwich, or eat it on apple slices.Of course nothing goes with peanut butter like a glass of cold milk!

2. Whether scrambled, hard boiled or "fried" in a non-stick skillet, eggs are a great breakfast protein and are yummy paired with toast or a piece of fresh fruit.

3. Check cookbooks or the Internet for a heart-healthy muffin recipe low in fat and higher in fiber. Many muffins freeze well and can be popped in the microwave for a quick meal.

4. Oatmeal is especially filling on cold mornings. Serve it up with sliced fruit inside, sprinkled with cinnamon, or with a bit of maple syrup or applesauce stirred in.

Try out these suggestions....hope ur kid has a healthy morning appetite...


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just made your Super Oatmeal Recipe with chopped apple and plum, theatermom. It was amazing. Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
We make what we call Super Oatmeal:

~Steel cut oats
~Chopped seasonal fruit (right now, we're doing apples, peaches and raisins, usually one Granny Smith and one local variety, depending on fridge contents)
~Chopped nuts (usually almonds, walnuts, pecans)
~2 eggs, whisked lightly
~Raw honey
~Whole milk
~1-2 tablespoons homemade butter
~1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
~1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

Make the oats as normal. While they're cooking, in a small saucepan, melt the butter. Add spices. Add honey to taste. Stir in fruit and nuts and stir to cover. Let simmer. When the oatmeal is nearly done, gently but thoroughly whisk the eggs into the still cooking oatmeal. Add a bit of milk until desired thickness, then stir in fruit/nut mixture. If desired, you can sprinkle a bit of brown sugar on top.

I always have all of those ingredients on hand, and there's never been a morning when I've actually made enough.  My oldest doesn't even like oatmeal, but he'll eat 3 bowls of this.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Our DD is in the phase that she just loves a bowl of fruits for desert, few chopped nuts and few risins in it is always welcommed though. Sometimes she will wake up and calls for soft or hard boiled eggs but she won't eat yolks







.. just whites.

Some days she will have a french toast with fresh made blueberry or raspberry sauce ( I just dump a handfull of fruits into a pot and bit of sugar and boil it while I made a tost ready and tadaaaa.. super delicoso)

Generally what I noticed is that there is major behavior difference depending if she has starchy food for breakfast or not and what kind of it it is..
if it is a bit then it is fine but major amounts like a bowl of cerial will drive her up the wall for half a day.

When I dig a glycymic index of foods and found that cerial is really naughty
and elevates the sugar in no time then no wonder. I am researching glycymic index some more to see how it relates to her moods but so far it is clear that what is obvious shows in her behaviour and what reads more less:

"the more processed food the higher glycymic index .. what it means is that the more process the food is the easier digestable it is and the faster it elevates sugar level.. as in.. your body will much faster absorb sugars from
white breads that are highly processed then for instance pumprenickel and whole seed based brown heavy breads...."

In other words the more you "torment" the food the easier it is for sugar to go poof through the roof..

it has been said that fruits do not harm sugar level as other sugar containing foods so they do not effect mood as let's say cookie or what not.

This seem to be really working. Therefore for breakfast we try to avoid processed foods and she also seem to preffer it as I used to offer heavier choices or cerial but she was not too happy to eat it and when convinced
she would behave afterwards really irritable for long time.

For lunch we are having more hearty meal, preffered on this side are patatoes in any form.. hash.. omlette.. patatoe panckakes.. scrumble fritters.. with some scrumbled egg or some brakfast sausage
sandwich etc.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

breakfast burritos! I like mine a little spicy. My DS is only 10 mo so for him I make a scrambled egg with torn up multigrain tortilla, bell pepper, cheese, onion and potato, sometimes mushroom if I have it. I add hot chilis, salsa and bacon or turkey bacon to mine.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love this thread!

We eat a lot of oatmeal, muffins,

Galettes! Omg, like a big pancake with eggs and herbs, or jam in them.
Or if we have frozen berries in the freezer.


----------

